# Deleted



## BBoo (Jun 20, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I used to hear that a female should not be bred on every heat. More recently I have read that opinions about that have changed. If you don't get an answer here, maybe do a search.

In practice, things about showing and breeding might be different now because of COVID.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Ethical breeders do not breed every heat. That is way too hard on the mother and doesn't produce the best healthy babies. The American Maltese Association Code of Ethics also states that they will not allow puppies to be removed from the mother until at least 12 weeks of age and will require spay/neuter agreements or provide limited registration on puppies sold as pets. 

I hope the link I added below will work - 9 years ago I created a post about how to tell if you have an ethical breeder; that post also includes a link to an article from Whole Dog Journal which is a fabulous source of information for pet owners. 

(33) How to Determine if a Breeder is Ethical | Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

To clarify, since the question was "how many per year," I did not mean "every heat" in the sense of every heat for the rest of her life. lol I meant twice in a row. The last part of CloudClan's comment which you linked is more like what I thought I remembered. 

In fact, I had the impression that the best show breeders might have just a couple litters from a particular female, more for the sake of continuing their lines than producing puppies for sale. I'm not sure where I got that impression, though. Your understanding is probably better than mine.


----------



## BBoo (Jun 20, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

mss said:


> To clarify, since the question was "how many per year," I did not mean "every heat" in the sense of every heat for the rest of her life. lol I meant twice in a row. The last part of CloudClan's comment which you linked is more like what I thought I remembered.
> 
> In fact, I had the impression that the best show breeders might have just a couple litters from a particular female, more for the sake of continuing their lines than producing puppies for sale. I'm not sure where I got that impression, though. Your understanding is probably better than mine.


Ethical breeders breed only to continue and improve the lines and breed, never with the primary goal of selling puppies.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What happened?


----------

